# Self-funded clinics in the North West - can anyone recommend?



## chozzy (Nov 11, 2013)

Hi everyone,

Just finished my second NHS funded cycle so need to find a self-funded clinic to go to next. It's so difficult with so many options so was wondering if anyone can recommend any clinics in the North West England with good results?
I'm 34 years old with tubal problems other that we are fine so no major complications. 
Thank you xx


----------



## Jam&amp;Cream (Jan 27, 2013)

*Chozzy*, sorry things didn't work out  X
I'm at manchester fertility and can't recommend them enough, they've been brilliant with everything. CARE in manchester are supposed to be very good too, I think their success rates are slightly higher but for me success rates aren't everything. I don't know about anywhere else. 
Best of luck to you. Xx


----------



## Lilly83 (Jan 19, 2012)

I'm at Care Manchester too and can't fault them, there's threads for several NW clinics have a read through and post questions

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=521.0

L x


----------



## Tincancat (Mar 19, 2012)

Hi Chozzy
Avoid Liverpool Women's Hospital Hewitt Centre.  You just end up being a number with one size fits all treatment.  Personally I found treatment abroad better: have much higher success rates (over double at the Clinic I went to), are much cheaper and more more relaxing so I would never go with another UK Clinic.
TCC x


----------



## chozzy (Nov 11, 2013)

Thank you for all getting back to me. Yes I have heard good things about CARE in Manchester. Is there a waiting list?
I have done my NHS cycles with Chester and Liverpool Women's hospital and have lost faith in them so I suppose I should look at this as a fresh start. Even though I feel like I don't have the energy to go through it all again!
Hope everyone is ok and doing well xx


----------



## Lilly83 (Jan 19, 2012)

There's no waiting list no, I'm having donor treatment and everything moved very quickly x


----------



## chozzy (Nov 11, 2013)

Thank you Lilly xx


----------



## 3rdtime (Jun 30, 2014)

I dont have a good word to say about CARE Manchester.

I asked for IMSI at every given chance, it was on all my notes etc. They didnt do it.

Consultation said Id be on short pc, called up to start treatment & was delayed as they decided to change me on to long pc without letting me know.

I have written complaints to HFEA about a certain issue.

Ive also had treatment at Liverpool, not a fan of there either. 

We was going to try MFS but they don't have a urologist onsite we would have had to have visited someone who they recommended. 

So we are going to just think sod it, & go with ARGC as our last shot. I couldn't believe their success rates (80%) yes its going to cost more due to travelling, & more tests but somethings like testing your FSH each month before giving you the 'ok' for treatment, amending your drugs dosage through out your cycle, doing a monitoring cycle obviously gets good results.

Sorry for the moan, just had an awful experience.

Xx


----------



## Tincancat (Mar 19, 2012)

Midlands Fertility Services tested my FSH each month and adjusted doses of stimulation drugs.  Easier to travel to Midlands Fertility and see Dr Epen than ARGC in London.  Overall abroad is best in my opinion.
TCC x


----------



## 3rdtime (Jun 30, 2014)

Tina- thats good to know! Ive gone off a client & a friends recommendation with ARGC one was treated once at Care, one was treated 4 times, both went to London one of thoese Care gave just a 5% chance of working and she is pregnant with twins, & my friend also got pg with a singleton 

Where abroad have you gone?

I was keen to go abroad, maybe Poland but the flights were approx £300 & we had to stay over a couple of nights just for the consultation, which after working it all out wouldn't have been saving us much money. Xx


----------



## Tincancat (Mar 19, 2012)

Hi 3rd time 
I went to Dogus Cyprus.  Single visit over there all the rest of it done here in UK plus cheap flights from Liverpool.  I only needed to stay 2 nights, for DE , but I stayed longer for a holiday.  3 nights in the north then used inclusive transfer back to Larnaca where I found a spotless apartment out of season for just €30 a night.  I tested the day I flew back to UK and so I knew I was pregnant before I left Cyprus.  Just was so.simple in.comparison to UK.  
TCC x


----------



## 3rdtime (Jun 30, 2014)

Tina- yes that seems very easy! Glad it all worked out, Im dreading the traveling & staying over in London but I just cant bare to waste any more money on treatment here unless it is the best. 

Its our last cycle using own eggs & sperm, so will grin & bare the travelling this time.

Great to hear it is less complicated if we do go down the donor route!

Xx


----------

